# Jackpot hits masters in less than a year



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

I am so proud of my baby girl we started A.A.C agility in april and just last weekend we completed 2 titles and have moved into masters fully... she jumps 26 inches regular and is so athletic, I absolutely love this girl she is my everything so loyal, devoted, silly and smart playful and sensible all at the same time she is my best friend and I couldn't be more proud of her  here is a video of her final advanced standard which gave us our A.A.D.C title JACKPOT ADV STANDARD Q - YouTube thanks for watching


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

What great news and good job with your dog! Course we need pictures and videos so we can share your joy even more!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

cool Grats


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Great job!!! Major Congrats!!!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Awesome job Congratulations to you both. She looks like she was having fun.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

She is doing so well!!! Congrats


----------

